# 3 or 4 conductor multicolor flat cable, need source



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm having a stupid amount of trouble finding a source for multicolored flat cables, partly because I can't for the life of me remember or figure out what its called.

I know everyone here knows what I mean... it's the 3 conductor red-black-green hook up wire, or the 4 conductor Red-black-green-blue (or sometimes white instead of blue) or any other color combination.

This is a pic of the type of wire I mean, not that gauge exactly, but a flat multiple conductor wire.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeff @ The Train Tender sells bulk wire. Check his bulk wire listing on lower left of page, might be what you are looking for:

http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had the same problem. I wanted 22 or 24 gauge 3-conductor wire for controlling Atlas snap track turnout machines. Radio Shack used to sell 4-color spools of 24 gauge wire. I bought one of those a long time ago, but used it up. Radio Shack had closed, and I could not find it on their on-line site. Never could find any more -- even from Digikey.

I did find 2-conductor 22 gauge wire from Digikey. I bought that and used it for the two + wires that controlled the turnout movement, then ran a single 20 gauge bus wire for the common return. It reduced the number of terminal strip locations in my control panel by 1/3, but did add more under-the-table connections. Maybe that is an option for you.

As for Train Tender, check the gauge before you buy.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

FWIW here is some 4 conductor on ebay, 30meters for $15 which is decent price. Its 22 gauge and I'd rather have 24-26.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27175965973...49&var=570589789978&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'd also like to find 3 conductor wire, RGB 24 gauge. I bought a small roll from a local train shop but burned through that in a day. I'd rather find a larger spool and save some $


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Be very careful of eBay wire. Much of this is copper coated aluminum, and it doesn't solder all that well...


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

You looking for ribbon wire??  

Or I just had a thought depending on what you are wiring for power usage. I used to go with Telephone wire to wire my old layout(Switches and lights). Nice and easy to run and not messy like the single ones use to be. Just a thought.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are at least 2 4 conductor ribbon cables in
this listing:

https://www.newark.com/unshielded-ribbon-cable-flat-cable

You might also consider the 4 or 5 conductor solid wire cables sold at
big box stores for telephone line installation. While I prefer
stranded wires, this cable does a good job for turnout 
wiring.

Don


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

bewhole said:


> You looking for ribbon wire??
> Google it to find what you need.


Yeah, Google, why didn't I think of that. 

I have googled it, and one would think it would be called ribbon wire, but darned if I can find it which is why I came here cause someone knows what I mean. It seems silly to be so hard to find.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

It's amazing how hard it can be to find particular items. I've been trying to search for multi-conductor wire that is all within a single sleeve, like something smaller than 30awg and around 8-10 wires... but like you I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Since I only need about 8-inch lengths, I've been thinking of just wrapping up strands of magnet wire in some shrink tubing to keep it as tiny as possible.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I know there is stranded telephone cable or Ethernet cable and I guess I could use that, or even solid as other people have suggested.

At this point it's more a mission for me to find the stupid stuff than it is not have a substitute.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> Yeah, Google, why didn't I think of that.
> 
> I have googled it, and one would think it would be called ribbon wire, but darned if I can find it which is why I came here cause someone knows what I mean. It seems silly to be so hard to find.


This is true. They may have it here but I am not certain.
https://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=UMA&p=2


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, they do have it, sort of have it except it's out of stock:

https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/svm/svm2303.htm

They also have black 4 wire ribbon, but that's not exactly what I want, and it's also sort of pricey:

https://www.hobbylinc.com/miniatron...lack-wire-25-model-railroad-accessory-4842825


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Tom_C said:


> I know there is stranded telephone cable or Ethernet cable and I guess I could use that, or even solid as other people have suggested.


Telephone/ethernet cable IS solid copper, I believe 24awg. Easy to come by, and it's sold in such large quantities that it is cheap. Also if you only need shorter lengths, you might check with your local electrician. They only run the box down to the last 100' or so, don't want to run out half way through a house. You might be able to get the remainder from them for cost.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll try to find an electrician, that's a good idea. There is stranded ethernet cable, that is the preferred type for patch cords. Solid ethernet is hard to crimp ends on.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

most common ribbon cable is a bit on the light side, around 28gau ... commonly called IDC cable, for Inter Device Connect ..heavier sizes are in stock at Digikey, but not really low cost though


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

if you can live with 20 gauge Atlas sells a 5 conductor that 5 different colors. also I might add that solid control wire is prone to vibration breakage.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe try a search on irrigation wire.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

thysell said:


> Maybe try a search on irrigation wire.


Good one. On a whim I tried that and came up with this:

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/product-p/p7171d-ft.htm

A bit overkill since it's shielded and twisted pair, but it's $.70/foot. Not sure how that stacks up against other types of wire.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's 22 AWG in red, green, blue, plus white. Works out to about 33.5 cents/foot. Less than half the price of the sprinkler wire I listed above.

http://www.lightingnext.com/rgb-4-wire-led-strip-light-cable-22-awg.html


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Trailer wire.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Trailer wire is sort of what I want, but it's too big I think. If I recall it's 18 or 20 gauge. I'd like 24-26 gauge.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom_C said:


> Trailer wire is sort of what I want, but it's too big I think. If I recall it's 18 or 20 gauge. I'd like 24-26 gauge.


True, but it's dirt cheap and the larger gauge if you can hide it cuts IR losses.

Another possible source is from old-fashioned TV antenna rotators. They had 5 wire flat cable that is a dead ringer for OEM Lionel.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> Trailer wire is sort of what I want, but it's too big I think. If I recall it's 18 or 20 gauge. I'd like 24-26 gauge.


most of the flat 4 color of the trailer wire I worked with was 14/16, or 12/14 not saying it didn't come smaller, just what I've used. the round is 7 color is 6 12's and 1 10.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

The type and range of ribbon cable you are looking for is also common for LED strip wiring. 

So you can also Google for "4 conductor LED wire" "rgb power wire" etc. Comes in 18 gauge to 24 gauge varieties, and also a 5 conductor version "rgbw 5-wire".

So maybe some other options to look into that way.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe this is what you could use. 
http://m.platt.com/platt-electric-s...uctor/Multiple/96238/Products.aspx?pid=559765


----------



## sdmaker (Sep 5, 2016)

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...x41dkgRuUbXqZi40dt87ATFY4pvMjVmo1kaAija8P8HAQ

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another wire source*



Tom_C said:


> I'm having a stupid amount of trouble finding a source for multicolored flat cables, partly because I can't for the life of me remember or figure out what its called.
> 
> I know everyone here knows what I mean... it's the 3 conductor red-black-green hook up wire, or the 4 conductor Red-black-green-blue (or sometimes white instead of blue) or any other color combination.
> 
> This is a pic of the type of wire I mean, not that gauge exactly, but a flat multiple conductor wire.


Tom_C;

You might want to check out All Electronics. www.allelectronics.com They carry a wide variety of electrical parts, including many types of wire and cable. I have used this site and found the company to be very reliable, and the prices reasonable.

Good Luck

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Suncat2000 (Oct 23, 2016)

Common terms are ribbon cable (flat where wires are attached to each other), muti-conductor wire, hook-up wire, telephone cable, thermostat or furnace cable, doorbell cable, or "n" conductor cable. For layout purposes, low voltage cable would also work.

In addition to wire gauge, you should pay attention to voltage and amperage ratings, depending on what you're using it for.

All Electronics has a fair selection and you can find pretty much anything on Amazon.com, if you're willing to wade through many search results. I've also had some luck on electronicsurplus.com. Recently, LED power cable, commonly called RGB wire, may also be suitable for you. 

--Ed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

